# Braunschweig und Umgebung



## curry4king (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
wollte mal wissen wer hier aus der umgebung nochso alles herkommt
für evtl. mal ne session etc.


----------



## JP Trialer (13. Dezember 2008)

wir wollen bald mal nach braunschweig kommen


aber erst im frühjahr
 xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (13. Dezember 2008)

komme aus wf,wollten nächstes jahr auch ma nach bs kommen zum fahrn


----------



## Trialstriker (13. Dezember 2008)

hmm da bin ich doch glatt dabei 

wird bestimmt gut


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Dezember 2008)




----------



## curry4king (13. Dezember 2008)

marco kennst du nicht noch ein paar direkt aus bs?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. Dezember 2008)

Wolfsburger, ich bin zumindest dabei ;D


----------



## Hansi1303 (13. Dezember 2008)

bin vielleicht auch dabei...

...wenn der Rücken keine Schmerzen mehr macht :-( !!


----------



## vollidiot (14. Dezember 2008)

Hansi1303 schrieb:


> ...wenn der Rücken keine Schmerzen mehr macht :-( !!



So geht es mir leider auch im Moment...
 Aber ich fahre trotzdem noch, beim radeln merk ich das nicht (nur danach).

Jedenfalls wohne ich im Moment direkt in BS. Aber ihr wollt nicht alle erst im Frühjahr fahren, oder?


----------



## Goettinger (14. Dezember 2008)

der junge mann hier aus göttingen ist immer dabei....
sagt nur wann und wo  oder kommt mal zu mir


----------



## Trialstriker (14. Dezember 2008)

neee also frühjahr - bis dahin kann ich nich warten das überlebe ich nich,
ich dachte so an irgendwann nächstes jahr wenn es geht also einigermaßen temperaturen über 0°C wären schon was tolles und schnee sollte auch nich liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. Dezember 2008)

ich bin jedes zweite WE in Bs und fahre auch meist...

also sagt bescheit...

und den Jungs mit Rückenleiden kann ich nur eins raten....

langes Tshirt...in die Hose stecken..... und generell.... lieber zu warm angezogen... als zu kalt...
hatte früher auch immer diese Probleme speziell im Winter.... warm anziehen!!!! das sit der trick... und hat gleichzeitig noch nen netten trainingsEffekt....  denn wenn der sommer kommt.. und man dann nur im Tshirt fährt... kommt man sich vor wie eine Feder 

also.... WARM ANZIEHEN!!!!!! T SHIRT IN DIE HOSE!!!!

Marco


----------



## Hansi1303 (14. Dezember 2008)

damit bin ich sicher gemeint...danke für die tipp´s


----------



## bike-show.de (14. Dezember 2008)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> WARM ANZIEHEN!!!!!! T SHIRT IN DIE HOSE!!!!



Stimmt, musste ich auch über die Jahre lernen.

Ausserdem kann man noch ein trockenes T-Shirt für die Heimfahrt mitnehmen. Selbst im warmen Auto kühlt man mit nassem T-Shirt aus.


----------



## vollidiot (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das ist ein guter Tip gewesen. Ich muss mir bloß mal mehr knielange TShirts anlegen, damit die nicht nach jeder Aktion rausrutschen. Sieht sowieso nicht gut aus, wenn immer der Rücken beim Rumhüpfen zu sehen ist. Zusätzlich nehme ich jetzt immer ein Handtuch mit, um mir die Haare trocken zu reiben. Wenn man in der Kälte von a nach b fährt ist das doch schon von Vorteil.


----------



## Trialstriker (18. Dezember 2008)

machen wir einen termin im januar fest oder erst im februar dann wäre das wochenende 13. 14. februar ganz gut
also von den terminen her für mich 
was nich heißen soll im januar wird nich gefahren 

wollte jetzt mal mit ein wenig planung beginnen um schonmal zu wissen wann man so fährt, weil mich das sonst verrückt macht


----------



## TomKnus (19. Dezember 2008)

wolfenbüttel is auch dabei, bin zwar schon ne ewigkeit nicht mehr gefahren aber drauf geschissen. sacht nur wann und wo ! 

grüsse Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (25. Dezember 2008)

Mädels wie schauts Anfangs des neuen Jahres aus?? so um den 5ten rum?


----------



## Trialstriker (25. Dezember 2008)

Dabei


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (25. Dezember 2008)

TomKnus schrieb:


> wolfenbüttel is auch dabei, bin zwar schon ne ewigkeit nicht mehr gefahren aber drauf geschissen. sacht nur wann und wo !
> 
> grüsse Dennis


 
bin auf jeden fall auch dabei


----------



## vollidiot (25. Dezember 2008)

Mir würde am besten was am 16/17/18.1. passen. Nur um das mal so reinzuwerfen, vielleicht passt das ja noch jemandem


----------



## Trialstriker (26. Dezember 2008)

kein ding machen wir gleich an einem der tage die nächste session
wir wollen ja nicht außer übung kommen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (26. Dezember 2008)

der 5.  hört sich gut an... ;-)


----------



## Goettinger (27. Dezember 2008)

edit hat sich erledigt


----------



## Trialstriker (4. Januar 2009)

hmm leute sieht schlecht aus bei dem schnee der runter kommt macht fahren glaub ich wenig sinn oder hat iwer einen vorschlagf wie wir die klimaerwärmung beschleunigen


----------



## curry4king (4. Januar 2009)

bohnen und linsen...


----------

